# Hawaii 2018 on November 24, 2018 in Honolulu, Hawaii, United States



## Niki Placskó (Jul 12, 2018)

The Hawaii 2018 will take place on November 24, 2018 in Honolulu, Hawaii, United States. Check out the Hawaii 2018 website for more information and registration.

Continue reading...


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 13, 2018)

A thread already exists for this...

...Are these going to be used for *every* competition? They take up literally pages and pages of space in the "New Posts" area.


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2018)

Since the feed was just created it may catch up but over the coming days it should only be posted as the WCA announces competitions. Will test it for a few days and if it doesn't proof to be useful, the feature will be removed.


----------



## Benyó (Jul 14, 2018)

pjk said:


> Since the feed was just created it may catch up but over the coming days it should only be posted as the WCA announces competitions. Will test it for a few days and if it doesn't proof to be useful, the feature will be removed.



And it would have been f***ing nice if you would let us know, you are posting in our names. I'm not against the feature to automatically copy the announcements from the WCA site here, but only after you got our consent. So 1. please give all of us access to the users in case we'd like to actually use them to correct/specify announcements (or anything else), 2. think before you do something, since probably you don't want it either to some random Patrick Kelly profiles turning up and start posting stuff in your name, over which you have no control.

Note: this is not the WQAC's opinion, I just personally think you've acted like a retard.


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 14, 2018)

Just going off what benyó said, maybe it should be announced from a single announcement account rather than actual people


----------



## Hazel (Jul 14, 2018)

Benyó said:


> And it would have been f***ing nice if you would let us know, you are posting in our names. I'm not against the feature to automatically copy the announcements from the WCA site here, but only after you got our consent. So 1. please give all of us access to the users in case we'd like to actually use them to correct/specify announcements (or anything else), 2. think before you do something, since probably you don't want it either to some random Patrick Kelly profiles turning up and start posting stuff in your name, over which you have no control.
> 
> Note: this is not the WQAC's opinion, I just personally think you've acted like a retard.


I'm not a big fan of the feed being full of these competition announcements either but you're being a bit unfair to Patrick... he's just trying out a new feature as an experiment


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2018)

Also, Patrick didn't mention it on this thread, but he did quickly realize it wasn't a good idea (at least as implemented), and he has already disabled it.


----------

